# Milwaukee brushless issues



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

M.F Custom said:


> The triggers have to be soldered in PITA


Soldering is not difficult.


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> Soldering is not difficult.


I know that, I just said its a pita and the cost of the trigger almost makes the tool a throw away...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RangoWA said:


> Soldering is not difficult.


Un-soldering can be a PITA though.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

M.F Custom said:


> I know that, I just said its a pita and the cost of the trigger almost makes the tool a throw away...


In that case I'd send it in. Reminds me of my Vitamix, not under warranty though. The speed control (a simple potentiometer) went out, they want $200 to replace it. I soldered in a better one for $8.

I see that they made the new style cases with anti-theft screws to deter people from fixing their own.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Leo G said:


> Un-soldering can be a PITA though.


Takes a good gun and patience. I hate the waiting game but it's worth it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jrno1 said:


> Brand of saws?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Milwaukee

__________________


----------



## Jrno1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Milwaukee
> 
> __________________


I was afraid of that. I'm more into Home Improvements but I'll do a deck now and then and I was hoping it wasn't the Milwaukee. I believe I have a Makita 700f corded saw which I absolutely love, just looking into getting all of the same brand for the majority of my everyday tools. Cordless tools have come a long way but I just don't see the cordless circular saw hanging with the corded ones.
Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jrno1 said:


> I was afraid of that. I'm more into Home Improvements but I'll do a deck now and then and I was hoping it wasn't the Milwaukee. I believe I have a Makita 700f corded saw which I absolutely love, just looking into getting all of the same brand for the majority of my everyday tools. Cordless tools have come a long way but I just don't see the cordless circular saw hanging with the corded ones.
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If they weren't under warranty I'd still replace them with the same thing. At 100 - 150 bucks it's not very painful. I'm more about the light weight than longevity. 

__________________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jrno1 said:


> I was afraid of that. I'm more into Home Improvements but I'll do a deck now and then and I was hoping it wasn't the Milwaukee. I believe I have a Makita 700f corded saw which I absolutely love, just looking into getting all of the same brand for the majority of my everyday tools. Cordless tools have come a long way but I just don't see the cordless circular saw hanging with the corded ones.
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I build all my decks with all cordless. The only thing I plug in is this. 










__________________


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I build all my decks with all cordless. The only thing I plug in is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is that dust collector for Trex? I’ve been using one of these but it’s a bit more setup. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

sent in a 7-1/4" saw that would cut out which they repaired and sent it back but messed up the blade guard.

bought a second 7-1/4" as a backup. after a year of little use, it's cutting out under load. geez.

the one-key impact was sent back b/c it occasionally worked. The one-key drill was sent back for a bad chuck. 

I like the 12v drill and impact the best, no issues for small jobs.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> How is that dust collector for Trex? I’ve been using one of these but it’s a bit more setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Milwaukee dust extractor? 

Haven't used it for cutting Trex yet. I'll let you know in the next couple of days. 

One question? Can a dust extractor with an auto filter clean mechanism work without a bag?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The Milwaukee dust extractor?
> 
> Haven't used it for cutting Trex yet. I'll let you know in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Yeah if you run a bag you don't need something to bang off the filter.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> The Milwaukee dust extractor?
> 
> Haven't used it for cutting Trex yet. I'll let you know in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Yes no bag used in my fein ac w/ KAPEX works way better then festi midi and ac36. Fein sucks that chit right up. Just sold off kpx and I have Makita new 10" coming in cpl of days. Bigger dust Port,/ tube/ internal hose. I'll send video when it's set up. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

CityDecks said:


> Yes no bag used in my fein ac w/ KAPEX works way better then festi midi and ac36. Fein sucks that chit right up. Just sold off kpx and I have Makita new 10" coming in cpl of days. Bigger dust Port,/ tube/ internal hose. I'll send video when it's set up.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Keep me posted on your impression of it... I've got the new corded one, and I've noticed that the 90° bend at the lower shroud gets clogged of there's not enough draw coming from my vacuum. 
Something to keep in mind if you're cutting decking. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CityDecks said:


> Yes no bag used in my fein ac w/ KAPEX works way better then festi midi and ac36. Fein sucks that chit right up. Just sold off kpx and I have Makita new 10" coming in cpl of days. Bigger dust Port,/ tube/ internal hose. I'll send video when it's set up.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




I'm thinking of selling my kapex as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

asevereid said:


> Keep me posted on your impression of it... I've got the new corded one, and I've noticed that the 90° bend at the lower shroud gets clogged of there's not enough draw coming from my vacuum.
> Something to keep in mind if you're cutting decking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


What vac do you use? 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm thinking of selling my kapex as well.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I'll post vid with Makita slicing up Trex. I have chitload of planter's to Make. I'll be crankin em out line China next week

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

CityDecks said:


> What vac do you use?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Just a Ridgid 4522...the portable box shaped one, with an I vac switch. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

asevereid said:


> Just a Ridgid 4522...the portable box shaped one, with an I vac switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what the cfms are on that but the feins I use have 151 or 153 which is the highest I could find. Also best value in my opinion.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

CityDecks said:


> Not sure what the cfms are on that but the feins I use have 151 or 153 which is the highest I could find. Also best value in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Listed CFM is 107... I'm looking forward to stepping up to an actual extractor at some point... But this has been working quite well for the last few years 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> I'll post vid with Makita slicing up Trex. I have chitload of planter's to Make. I'll be crankin em out line China next week
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Why ??

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I let the smoke out of my Milwaukee leaf blower today  I quickly disconnected the battery as it was smoking pretty good.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Peter_C said:


> I let the smoke out of my Milwaukee leaf blower today  I quickly disconnected the battery as it was smoking pretty good.


The battery or blower was smoking? Cost wise it may be a wash either way.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

RangoWA said:


> The battery or blower was smoking? Cost wise it may be a wash either way.


Cost wise it was FREE, as I won the Milwaukee garden tool set in the drawing here. It worked great for a short time  Hopefully I don't get asked for a receipt as I don't have one. The 9.0Ah battery is just fine. 

At least this time on the return (Last return didn't go well.), they can't, NOT figure out what is wrong and send it back to me, without repairing it. It smells smoked.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm thinking of selling my kapex as well.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Too bad Mafell doesn't have a miter saw eh?

What would you replace kapex with?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Too bad Mafell doesn't have a miter saw eh?
> 
> What would you replace kapex with?


Who needs a miter saw when you've got an Erika.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Can you put a compound angle cut on the end of a 16ft profiled trim board with an Erika? 

I honestly don't know. I thought Erika was a table saw.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> Can you put a compound angle cut on the end of a 16ft profiled trim board with an Erika?
> 
> I honestly don't know. I thought Erika was a table saw.


In some ways an Erika can do so much more than a table saw and a miter saw. Still though a miter saw has it's place. 

With an Erika there is no need for a table saw sled :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Too bad Mafell doesn't have a miter saw eh?
> 
> 
> 
> What would you replace kapex with?




Got my eye on the front rail Makita. Also looking at the Metabo


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> Cost wise it was FREE, as I won the Milwaukee garden tool set in the drawing here. It worked great for a short time  Hopefully I don't get asked for a receipt as I don't have one. The 9.0Ah battery is just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> At least this time on the return (Last return didn't go well.), they can't, NOT figure out what is wrong and send it back to me, without repairing it. It smells smoked.



Where did you return it?



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Where did you return it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blower smoked yesterday. 

If you mean my M12 screwdriver it twice went to a factory service center NOT some authorized service center.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Got my eye on the front rail Makita. Also looking at the Metabo
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


This cordless front rail Makita with Bluetooth extractor trigger?
If this proves to be a solid and accurate saw, count me in.
https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XSL04ZU


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Peter_C said:


> The blower smoked yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean my M12 screwdriver it twice went to a factory service center NOT some authorized service center.




Send it through the mail. It's fast and better.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Lettusbee said:


> This cordless front rail Makita with Bluetooth extractor trigger?
> If this proves to be a solid and accurate saw, count me in.
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XSL04ZU


It's a beast. I know handful of guys using but for trim. But who cares about Trim. One if them built pt framed and ipe Deck. Chit load of blocking. He was loved it. No huss no fuss. Non as of now have used it with Trex. I think Trex transcend is the hardest on saws and blades. I have the corded coming today. Which is perfect with rain day coming tomorrow. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

CityDecks said:


> It's a beast. I know handful of guys using but for trim. But who cares about Trim. One if them built pt framed and ipe Deck. Chit load of blocking. He was loved it. No huss no fuss. Non as of now have used it with Trex. I think Trex transcend is the hardest on saws and blades. I have the corded coming today. Which is perfect with rain day coming tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to a full review:thumbsup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Got my eye on the front rail Makita. Also looking at the Metabo
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You? Makita? That's for us bootleg wrag-picker contractors. Why spend $600 when you can spend 2k?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Irishslave said:


> You? Makita? That's for us bootleg wrag-picker contractors. Why spend $600 when you can spend 2k?


Stock market dropped 1666 points, he's hurt'n :whistling

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Stock market dropped 1666 points, he's hurt'n :whistling
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


He ain't the only one. I'm holdin off on some stuff I need...not just want


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's the stock market. Life goes on. Unless you are big into it and it's your main source of income the big drop shouldn't matter that much.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> It's the stock market. Life goes on. Unless you are big into it and it's your main source of income the big drop shouldn't matter that much.


The stock market crash of 2008 occurred on September 29, 2008. The Dow Jones Industrial Average fell 777.68 points in intra-day trading. Until 2018, it was the largest point drop in history. It plummeted because Congress rejected the bank bailout bill. But the crash had been building for a long time. 

The Dow hit its pre-recession high on October 9, 2007, closing at 14,164.43. Less than 18 months later, it had dropped more than 50 percent to 6,594.44 on March 5, 2009. 

I'm gonna post this in the DOW thread as a reminder....but yeah it didn't affect me right away but eventually it did by 2010 I was broke 

Moreover I have never fully recovered to pre 2008 levels...that's 10 years now....yikes


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

still get 60 bucks for pickup full of scrap :laughing:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> still get 60 bucks for pickup full of scrap :laughing:


I can't even pay my cable bill with that


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Lettusbee said:


> Looking forward to a full review


Check out my vids on here. I'll try and forward to you but not sure of how yet

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Lettusbee said:


> Looking forward to a full review


Update on makimiter.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a865e1b97025/VID_20611025_232631_914.mp4

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> Update on makimiter.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a865e1b97025/VID_20611025_232631_914.mp4
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Check post here Makita 10" +did few vids show's how tremendous maki really is. You won't be disappointed if you buy.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

